# so I hit a deer tonight



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I know this wasn't hunting, but after living in Colorado for 8 years and now Utah for 7 years I finally hit a mule deer tonight, I'm just fortunate I was driving the truck instead of any of our other cars.

Maybe I'm just overly sensitive from lack of sleep at the moment, but is it normal to feel "bad" about hitting a doe? I was raised to respect nature and only kill to put meat in the freezer, so I do feel a bit of remorse even though there was nothing I could do to avoid hitting it. The truck will be fine other some plastics, but that deer did nothing to get itself killed other than being in the "wrong" place, it won't even provide meat for a family.

My neighbor mentioned Utah has some road kill laws regarding how folks can claim an animal if you hit one, what are the guidelines if anyone is familiar?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

No laws as of yet. You need the dwr to give you a permit for the meat. Good luck getting one before it spoils.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't think that they can be claimed under any normal circumstances. I once hit one already slowing way down and it ran off after endoing. I felt terribly about it and tried to find it to make sure it was ok, but it was long gone, so I think that it is normal to feel badly.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I have accidentally hit a deer once before too and felt pretty bad about it. I don't know if the bad feelings came more from causing the death of an animal or the fact that I was driving my dad's new truck that I didn't have permission to drive while he was out of town!:shock: Anyway, I wouldn't beat yourself up too badly about it. It's unfortunate yes but these things happen.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

martymcfly73 said:


> No laws as of yet. You need the dwr to give you a permit for the meat. Good luck getting one before it spoils.


My wife doesn't care much for the taste of deer but I was curious. I wouldn't think most of the meat is much good anyway after being hit by a 3/4 ton truck, although the doe's body was completely intact.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Huge29 said:


> I don't think that they can be claimed under any normal circumstances. I once hit one already slowing way down and it ran off after endoing. I felt terribly about it and tried to find it to make sure it was ok, but it was long gone, so I think that it is normal to feel badly.


This one stopped in the ditch where it landed, I will post a picture once I download it from my phone. I probably wouldn't have felt as bad if I hadn't turned around to go back and see blood coming out of its nose and taking its last few breaths.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Anyone know how State Farm might handle it?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

30-06-hunter said:


> Anyone know how State Farm might handle it?


You would have to pay your deductible just like any other at fault accident. Just like hitting a pole or another car w/o insurance. You foot the bill. Sometimes it's not worth reporting unless there is significant damage. Bummer.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

road kill for dinner

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=27...roadkill-for-dinner-utah-lawmaker-drafts-bill


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

30-06-hunter said:


> Anyone know how State Farm might handle it?


You may be able to claim it under your comp/collision and avoid the deductible. I think that applies to things you hit that are in the road, such as rocks, ladders, and maybe deer?


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> I don't think that they can be claimed under any normal circumstances. I once hit one already slowing way down and it ran off after endoing. I felt terribly about it and tried to find it to make sure it was ok, but it was long gone, so I think that it is normal to feel badly.


Marty is right - the dwr has to give u a permit to take the animal or it's illegal to have in your possesion. If u really want it, call the regional office and try to get a CO to come out. I've done this w/mixed results. Once I reported a calf elk recently killed and the dwr didn't get back to me. Another time the CO was already at the scene and gave me the permit.

If the meat you take wasn't damaged in the accident it will fine as long as it doesn't spoil. Think of an animal u shot and then had to retrieve the following morning. As long as it's cool u have a chance - but the longer it takes to get that permit, the less likely the meat will remain OK. Good luck.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I once killed a deer via SUV over by bear lake. On the east side; the grass was really tall on the road and it jumped out and I had no time to react. I went back to drag it off the road so as to not damage any other vehicles. I saw it was a yearling buck and really felt bad. I've hit others but at low speed and neither my car or deer seemed to be any worse off. If you love wild life then you hate to see them wasted.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> Marty is right - the dwr has to give u a permit to take the animal or it's illegal to have in your possesion. If u really want it, call the regional office and try to get a CO to come out. I've done this w/mixed results. Once I reported a calf elk recently killed and the dwr didn't get back to me. Another time the CO was already at the scene and gave me the permit.
> 
> If the meat you take wasn't damaged in the accident it will fine as long as it doesn't spoil. Think of an animal u shot and then had to retrieve the following morning. As long as it's cool u have a chance - but the longer it takes to get that permit, the less likely the meat will remain OK. Good luck.


Agreed. It's hit and miss with the DWR. Especially with the general hunts being in full swing.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

martymcfly73 said:


> No laws as of yet. You need the dwr to give you a permit for the meat. Good luck getting one before it spoils.


I was listening to X-96 this morning (trying to get a dose of liberal treehugger for the day) and Radio From Hell was saying that a Utah lawmaker is trying to push a bill that would allow wild game that was hit by a vehicle to become the property of the driver. Obviously this could have some negative implications if an individual were to purposefully hit a trophy animal, so I doubt it would pass the way it is written (if at all).


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> You may be able to claim it under your comp/collision and avoid the deductible. I think that applies to things you hit that are in the road, such as rocks, ladders, and maybe deer?


This is accurate. My dad hit an elk a couple of years ago and he did not have to pay the deductible. Fully covered. It may depend on your coverage though.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I was listening to X-96 this morning (trying to get a dose of liberal treehugger for the day) and Radio From Hell was saying that a Utah lawmaker is trying to push a bill that would allow wild game that was hit by a vehicle to become the property of the driver. Obviously this could have some negative implications if an individual were to purposefully hit a trophy animal, so I doubt it would pass the way it is written (if at all).


I saw the article. I wouldn't oppose it. A lot of meat goes to waste when it doesn't need too. The DwR and UHP can't respond to all the accidents. It makes sense to let the local LEO's give the permits. Plus PETA supports it. Win win.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

The way I see it is hitting an animal with your car is generally destructive to your car; why on earth would you do that on purpose?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Mavis13 said:


> The way I see it is hitting an animal with your car is generally destructive to your car; why on earth would you do that on purpose?


Thats why I have one of these in the garage just waiting for the bill to pass :mrgreen:


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Mavis13 said:


> The way I see it is hitting an animal with your car is generally destructive to your car; why on earth would you do that on purpose?


That's my thinking, especially a bigger trophy animal with antlers that can go through the radiator or through the windshield.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Bo0YaA said:


> Thats why I have one of these in the garage just waiting for the bill to pass :mrgreen:


There would be nothing left of the animal or its antlers after.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

It would be nice if they'd just let police/UHP give the carcass permit. I've never had an issue with them responding.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

*pictures*

Here are a few pictures of the doe after I hit it. I wonder if the meat is still good? Probably not after 15 hours.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

That is unfortunate and I would feel bad for sure, but at least it did not suffer long. That brings me to a few questions though. 

What if you hit a deer and paralyze it, but do not kill it, can you legally put it out of its misery? Or do you have to leave it there to suffer until it perishes or a coyote gets it?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

lifeisgood said:


> That is unfortunate and I would feel bad for sure, but at least it did not suffer long. That brings me to a few questions though.
> 
> What if you hit a deer and paralyze it, but do not kill it, can you legally put it out of its misery? Or do you have to leave it there to suffer until it perishes or a coyote gets it?


Call the local LEO's. they will dispatch it. That way you're covered.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

State Farm has me covered, on my way now to get the estimate.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I just heard on the news that there is a bill being proposed that would allow the driver to harvest the dead animal without having to contact the DWR. I don't know the details, but I'll find out more and post later. (I've got a spike elk tag to fill and I'm on my way out to do it, hopefully.) Maybe we'll have a new weapon category with a year-round hunt!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

elkfromabove said:


> I just heard on the news that there is a bill being proposed that would allow the driver to harvest the dead animal without having to contact the DWR. I don't know the details, but I'll find out more and post later. (I've got a spike elk tag to fill and I'm on my way out to do it, hopefully.) Maybe we'll have a new weapon category with a year-round hunt!


There have been several news article links posted about the bill.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

06-hunter- maybe it's just the angle in the pics, but it looks like the early stages of bloating had already set in, meaning the meat is probably beyond salvageable. 

I, too, have been curiously watching the news regarding these laws. I would be interested in picking up some animals. I know of a few areas that get roadkilled big game nightly. Think of it as a grocery run.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Chaser said:


> 06-hunter- maybe it's just the angle in the pics, but it looks like the early stages of bloating had already set in, meaning the meat is probably beyond salvageable.
> 
> I, too, have been curiously watching the news regarding these laws. I would be interested in picking up some animals. I know of a few areas that get roadkilled big game nightly. Think of it as a grocery run.


I took the picture about 7 minutes after I hit it, not sure how soon bloating can set in.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

It sounds *******, with all the roadkill cafe jokes and all. I know someone who has eaten a couple of idaho mule deer, and we got a moose from the alaska roadkill salvage program last winter. We had to trim a bunch of damaged meat, but most of it was great.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

scott_rn said:


> It sounds *******, with all the roadkill cafe jokes and all. I know someone who has eaten a couple of idaho mule deer, and we got a moose from the alaska roadkill salvage program last winter. We had to trim a bunch of damaged meat, but most of it was great.


I grew up in Maine and have eaten at the original Road Kill Cafe and used to have one of their t-shirts. My family has seen the aftermath of folks hitting a moose and pray I never have to go through that or even hit an elk. But go watch the moose vs train videos on youtube, they are so stubborn.


----------

